# I think I’m going to be sick



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

So today was kind of an annoying day . Nobody came to eat at the restaurant today so I got sent home early because there was nothing to do . And when I get home after visiting friends I saw three guitars sitting in my lobby !

I was excited at first because I’m the only one who plays guitar at the complex. There was one that really had me excited and it was an 60s mij electric because I love those odd ball guitars.

there was a note for me stuck on one and upon closer inspection I was mortified!

who would do this to a guitar player? Yes I like guitars but no I don’t want you bloody junk !

so now what to do any ideas? I do like how the old mij pickups work and lots of ok parts but look at these photos!

















































































anyone know if is someone could make a Stratocaster pickguard to fit the old mij pickups lol


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

A little white glue and some dollar store clamps you'll be good to go.


----------



## polyslax (May 15, 2020)

Tragic.

But what's the significance of the flip-flop and the highlighters?


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

polyslax said:


> Tragic.
> 
> But what's the significance of the flip-flop and the highlighters?


Lol the invisible man was standing there lol. I must’ve hit them and not noticed lol


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Did it come in that case? Looks like a gibson case..or maybe for an arch top acoustic? It was free? 

Someone thought of you- but did not know that a broken guitar can be a headache as much as a blessing.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

An extreme relic'd 60's Teisco could be worth a lot of $$$ on kijiji. 
Just mention in the ad that Pete Townshend stopped by. lol


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Yeah that shit'll buff out no problem.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

tomee2 said:


> Did it come in that case? Looks like a gibson case..or maybe for an arch top acoustic? It was free?
> 
> Someone thought of you- but did not know that a broken guitar can be a headache as much as a blessing.


Lol the case is for my guild


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

That first one, with the sharp-ish horns could be a Kingston or a Kawai.

Save the hardware and pickguard, score some poplar or similar, cut yurself a new body by tracing from the the old, spraypaint it, and install the hardware.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

mhammer said:


> That first one, with the sharp-ish horns could be a Kingston or a Kawai.
> 
> Save the hardware and pickguard, score some poplar or similar, cut yurself a new body by tracing from the the old, spraypaint it, and install the hardware.


Dang it . @mhammer I forgot my friend has a wood shop! I’ll strip the hardware and see if he can glue it back together then spray paint it


----------



## Okay Player (May 24, 2020)

silvertonebetty said:


> anyone know if is someone could make a Stratocaster pickguard to fit the old mij pickups


Amazon sells blank Strat pickguards. A little patience and the right tools and you're in business.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I'd take them.
May end up giving them away as well--or something like that--but they'd be fun to mess around with--and lots of help in fixing them up here.

Cool.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I’d love a gift like that.

Those Teisco pickups are actually really sweet, people buy these guitars just to take the pickups out and transplant into other guitars.

I think you’ve got,the bones of a great project there.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I think there's enough there to make a cool slide guitar.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

zontar said:


> I think there's enough there to make a cool slide guitar.


I had a guitar with these exact pickups that was my main slide guitar.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

zontar said:


> I'd take them.
> May end up giving them away as well--or something like that--but they'd be fun to mess around with--and lots of help in fixing them up here.
> 
> Cool.


I think what I’m going to do is strip them ! Necks are garbage but parts a still good and almost wonder if I can use the strat tremolo on my telecaster deluxe?

and look at this strap I just finished cleaning










Parabola said:


> I’d love a gift like that.
> 
> Those Teisco pickups are actually really sweet, people buy these guitars just to take the pickups out and transplant into other guitars.
> 
> I think you’ve got,the bones of a great project there.


after the disappointing of the old one being a dude there’s Dede lots of usable parts and I have a few ideas. And I like the strap


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Parabola said:


> I had a guitar with these exact pickups that was my main slide guitar.


I’m going to put them in my strat , be different


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Use them as a FREE platform to practice repairs, setups, wiring…whatever. Don’t look a gift horse in the mouth. At the very least you’ve got some free firewood.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

JBFairthorne said:


> Use them as a FREE platform to practice repairs, setups, wiring…whatever. Don’t look a gift horse in the mouth. At the very least you’ve got some free firewood.


Hahaha , I never thought of that ! See this is why I post stuff lol . Thanks for the great idea


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

JBFairthorne said:


> Use them as a FREE platform to practice repairs, setups, wiring…whatever. Don’t look a gift horse in the mouth. At the very least you’ve got some free firewood.


I think it’s cool you have someone in your life that saw this thing needed TLC and thought you were the guy to make it happen. That’s the real gift.


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

Parabola said:


> I think it’s cool you have someone in your life that saw this thing needed TLC and thought you were the guy to make it happen. That’s the real gift.


Yes I’m definitely going to have to thank him . But ask for a heads up next time


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

Looks like that rosewood board has lifted off almost entirely. That would be something I’d be all over. I get to craft the shape and feel of a custom made neck, then drop a prefab fretboard on? All the fun, none of the math!


----------



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

SWLABR said:


> Looks like that rosewood board has lifted off almost entirely. That would be something I’d be all over. I get to craft the shape and feel of a custom made neck, then drop a prefab fretboard on? All the fun, none of the math!


Lol funny you say that ,


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

You don't need to be a mathmatician to see that you have two different scale lengths there not to mention that the existing neck is 21 frets and the overlayed on is 19.

Still, not worth the time or money IMO.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

I had a guitar very close to your first picture, name on it Dana. SAme body and neck
I rebuilt it 'cause I found it on a middle of a road , Yes cars run over it












Mine . I bought the tremolo arm at AliExpres, very good quality for fair price.
I sell it 2 years ago for $250 cnd





__





tremolo arms - Buy tremolo arms with free shipping on AliExpress


Quality tremolo arms with free worldwide shipping on AliExpress




fr.aliexpress.com


----------

